

Ask HN: How to survive Silicon Valley as a middle aged professional - quietthrow

Looking to understand what does one need to do to thrive in Silicon Valley after entering thier thirties and being a parent. I view the valley to be dominated by 20 year olds who will out work and perform you in a coding job for multiple reasons specially when you are a parent. How does one survive? Do you have to change roles and go into non development jobs like management or technical services or are there some alternative solutions. What&#x27;s the best way to approach such aging issue
======
Am-hehu
After reading this I wonder why a job in SV is still desired. Treated like a
throw away item without any future perspective must be horribly depressing. If
someone cannot start a family without loosing her/his livelihood is slavery
not a fulfilling live.

